# Mass get together.



## JD PLOWER (May 18, 2001)

I have noticed the amount of Mass plowers on the site lately and I think we should try to plan a get together. 

My thinking is it should be inside 495 just for logistics since we seem to be (mostly) scattered all over the eastern half of the state. We could meet up for some food and maybe shoot some pool along with some BS  

Any one have any ideas as to where and when?


----------



## Got Snow (Jan 21, 2003)

sounds like a good idea. i like the framingham/natick area. as long as i have a few days notice, i'm open to the time.


----------



## massmac (Sep 11, 2005)

hey lets not forget the guys down in se mass med size co in buisness 10 yrs fall river area


----------



## justme- (Dec 28, 2004)

Any developements on this yet?


----------



## Chris-R (Jul 9, 2005)

I'm in  Just let me know when and I'll check my schedule. My wife works some nights and I do the child rearing duties on those nights.


----------

